# Onkyo Announces 2 New Receivers - TX-NR717 and TX-NR818



## utahsavages (Apr 29, 2008)

http://www.engadget.com/2012/03/27/onkyo-tx-nr717-tx-nr818-av-receivers/


I didn't see this posted anywhere else. Does that make the 818 at $1199 list the lowest MSRP for an Audyssey MultEQ XT32 equipped receiver?


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

According to what I could find (and MSRP) it is the least expensive.

http://www.audyssey.com/products?fi...tallable[]=1&pid=All&ptype=5&=Search+Products


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
This is why I was so surprised that 709's and 809's were affected by the recent Recall as I would have figured they would have been building up stock for the new Series. I honestly thought it would most likely affect the 3009 and 5009 as they were only released in October and it turns out the 3009 was not on the list. I still do not understand it.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

utahsavages said:


> http://www.engadget.com/2012/03/27/onkyo-tx-nr717-tx-nr818-av-receivers/
> 
> 
> I didn't see this posted anywhere else. Does that make the 818 at $1199 list the lowest MSRP for an Audyssey MultEQ XT32 equipped receiver?


Press release was posted here a couple days ago. It's rare that I catch things when they come out. This was one time I did. :T


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

The 818 looks like a steal for the price, XT32 is the real deal and highly recommended.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
That is amazing that XT32 is tricking down to the 818 and whatever the 1009's replacement is going to be named. XT32 is only half the good stuff as SubEQ HT is amazing as well and comes with every XT32 AVR I have come across.
J


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The more I am reading about these AVR's, the more I am losing enthusiasm. Particularly with the 717. With the 717's retail moving up to $999, to downgrade 2 levels of Audyssey from the 709 (2EQ from MultEQ XT) is pretty galling. When I first read the 718 was 2EQ, I honestly thought it was a misprint.

As for the 818, moving up to MultEQ XT32 is a huge upgrade, but both the 717 and 818 do not offer Multichannel Inputs. While the 709 did not offer this, the 809 did. While I am assuming that both can decode DSD (SACD) via HDMI, many SACD Players do not support the feature.

The TX-NR709 is my current favorite Midrange AVR. However, given the only $100 difference in price, I just cannot fathom why anyone would purchase the 717 over the 818. 2EQ is just such a downgrade from MultEQ XT. While the HDMI "InstaPrevue" seems kinda nifty, I have never had an issue keeping up with what is on tap with my HDMI Sources. Same goes for adding Bluetooth Capability and the other changes.

If I were building an HT on a relatively tight budget, I would wait for the TX-NR717 to be released and jump on the TX-NR709 and the attendant closeout savings. The 717 is a major downgrade in one of the most important areas, Audyssey. Moreover, the added new features do not justify the price increase to me.
J


----------



## canada16 (Apr 1, 2012)

Well I have just bought the 818, pre ordered the silver, as I have a black gloss sc-lx72 and selling that, for this onkyo. 

Lots of people are saying late may, and others early, anyone have anymore info on the actual release date? 

Nice 1, I still cant believe this amp is coming with all these specs for this price. :yikes:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
If nothing else, congrats on the 818. I actually think Europeans get the latest Onkyos before those in the States, so it well might be quite soon. Considering the quite brilliant feature set, I really think doing a Pre Order is a smart move. This is the first time Audyssey XT32 has been available for AVR's in this price range. Prior, it was only available in the 2 times as expensive Onkyo 3008/9/5008/9 and Denon AVR-4311. All I can say is XT32/SubEQ HT is amazing and combined with all the other Features, the 818 is unbeatable at its price.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

Only the black AVRs seem to make to The States. I like the looks of the silver ones better but I never get the choice.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

The last time the Silver was offered in the US was I think the x06 Series. It was definitely offered on the x05 Series as I owned a Silver TX-SR875, but am pretty sure both colors carried over to the next Series. In Asia, I believe they offer both a Silver and a Champagne Finish.


----------



## steve1616 (Apr 6, 2009)

The 818 sounds nice, but nothing is ever free. I wonder if the weight on the 818 is still 40 lbs. It just seems like if you give something like XT-32, that you would also have to take something away to keep price in tact.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
It looks like they took everything away from the 709's replacement the 717 which goes up $100 while losing MultEQ XT in favor of 2EQ. As for weight, it seems about the same as the TX-NR809 and remains a 7 Channel AVR with Preouts for going up to 9.2. The weight on the 809 and 818 are listed at an identical 40.3 Pounds.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

That is great news to see XT32 in lower and lower priced receivers, although I'm with JJ on the 717 being a baffling downgrade. I guess there must be reasons that manufacturers select the feature sets that they do for components, according to what the "average consumer" wants and is willing to pay for, but they sure confuse me sometimes. Either way, I'll take it as a positive overall announcement that we're seeing trickle-down on XT32.


----------



## zheka (Jun 11, 2010)

Curious how the 818 compares to Denon 4311, specifically with Audyssey related features.
I know I would use Denon's "save to network" feature for Audyssey settings.
And I think it's a shame that Onkyo AVRs do not display phase warnings. 

what else is there to justify the price difference?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Last I looked, the Denon is the only AVR/SSP that supports 11.2 simultaneously. The others will only let use run 9.2 which means you can use the Height and Width Channels of DSX and DTS NEO, but not with Surround Back Left and Right and so forth. As the 4311 is a 9 Channel AVR, you do need to add a 2 Channel Amplifier.

Otherwise, in terms of Audyssey, the Onkyo only offers the Flat Curve when a THX Mode is selected as THX mandated it. Otherwise, you have no choice but to use Onkyo's Audyssey Curve. Given the Denon is almost twice as much in terms of MSRP and the fact few can house 11 Speakers in their HT, the Onkyo makes a great deal of sense for many.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## zheka (Jun 11, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Last I looked, the Denon is the only AVR/SSP that supports 11.2 simultaneously. The others will only let use run 9.2 which means you can use the Height and Width Channels of DSX and DTS NEO, but not with Surround Back Left and Right and so forth. As the 4311 is a 9 Channel AVR, you do need to add a 2 Channel Amplifier.
> 
> Otherwise, in terms of Audyssey, the Onkyo only offers the Flat Curve when a THX Mode is selected as THX mandated it. Otherwise, you have no choice but to use Onkyo's Audyssey Curve. Given the Denon is almost twice as much in terms of MSRP and the fact few can house 11 Speakers in their HT, the Onkyo makes a great deal of sense for many.
> ...


wow, totally forgot about the 11.2 and 9.2 without external amps capabilities. That's a big one IMHO. 
being able to choose the target curve is also nice though not a deal breaker for me.

As far as street price difference when all is settled the Denon will probably cost $300-400 more.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Denon might be worthwhile. Especially as it appears it will be the last Denon that is Made in Japan. The 4313 is going to be built in Malaysia. While Denon is keeping AVR-5803 and AVR-4810 manufacturing in Japan, both are around 3 years old. It is only thanks to the $1000 Upgrade on the 5803 where you can get Audyssey MultEQ XT32 and 3D Capability does it make this AVR remotely up to date. Sadly, these upgrades will not be incorporated to future AVR-5803's that are built and will always require an owner to spend the extra $1000. Pretty pathetic for a $5500 AVR in my opinion. The Onkyo does have their new InstaPrevue for HDMI Thumbnails, but I certainly do not find it a deal changer. Also, the Denon offers an additional year of Warranty. (3 Years vs 2)
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Kblev (Apr 15, 2012)

Hello guys,
A little input might be useful, I was very close to pulling the trigger on an Integra 50.3, but was never 100% all in. Also, that is the way all AVR's have come across to me. But I thought I had it down, then found out about the 818 and started wondering again. I don't change gear out so I don't want to feel I'm making a mistake. I think it's that XT32 that held me off. I definitely want to future proof myself the best I can. You guys really talk up the 709 for price point, but I want more than that and the 3009 is to much so the 818 would be in the ball park, plus wait a bit and see where the price goes. All the dealers really talk up the Integra as much better than Onkyo. 
I don't have any friends that are into building systems so it's hard to get first hand info. So now if I don't pursue the 50.3 any longer, I'm hanging around till all the new models come out.
Any input would be appreciated.
Thanks, and maybe I can add my two cents every once in awhile.


----------



## utahsavages (Apr 29, 2008)

Did Onkyo change it's distribution strategy for their high end receivers? I haven't been able to find the 3009 at NewEgg, and NewEgg seemed to price units pretty aggressively and encourage some competition among the other distributors.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

utahsavages said:


> Did Onkyo change it's distribution strategy for their high end receivers? I haven't been able to find the 3009 at NewEgg, and NewEgg seemed to price units pretty aggressively and encourage some competition among the other distributors.


Hello,
I have not read anywhere about Onkyo changing their strategy in terns of distribution. The 3009 and 5009 are fairly expensive and do not sell in very high numbers compared to the 600, 700 and 800 Series. Moreover, all of the x09 Series are at the end of their cycle. I would guess stocks of 3009 and 5009's are running low or are out as they are also not available at Accessoriees4less Refurbished currently as well. It might be worth calling Mark at AC4L to see when he expects more 3009 and 5009's as he is quite close with Onkyo USA.

While the TX-NR1010, 3010 and 5010 have not been formally announced, they have shown up via leaked Inventories and through the Android Application. With the Integras being positioned as Onkyo's Premium Brand, I really do not think the 3000 and 5000 Series are going to become unavailable via Newegg or other discount retailers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Narfster (May 18, 2012)

Anyone know what Onkyo would replace a tx-nr709 with? Would it be a 717? What about an 809? I've been looking at the 709 for sometime now, but now I'm concerned that should it fail and can't be repaired it will be replaced with the inferior (IMO) 717. On the other hand, if an 809 were to be replaced by the 818 then that would be awesome. Obviously I wouldn't want the receiver to fail at all due to downtime and shipping hassles, but it is something to think about.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Narfster said:


> Anyone know what Onkyo would replace a tx-nr709 with? Would it be a 717? What about an 809? I've been looking at the 709 for sometime now, but now I'm concerned that should it fail and can't be repaired it will be replaced with the inferior (IMO) 717. On the other hand, if an 809 were to be replaced by the 818 then that would be awesome. Obviously I wouldn't want the receiver to fail at all due to downtime and shipping hassles, but it is something to think about.


Hello,
It would most definitely be the 717 and they would consider it doing you a favor as the MSRP went up to $1000. I am still in disbelief that Onkyo is selling a $1000 AVR with Audyssey 2EQ. Especially as all 700 Series since Audyssey was offered have used at least MultEQ and the 705 and 709 both offered MultEQ XT. It is especially crushing with the 709 moving up from MultEQ to MultEQ XT thus the 717 is moving down 2 levels to the most basic implementation with no EQ on the LFE Channel.

If it comes down to a situation like described, I would be pleading to spend the additional $200 for the 818, And if they do not go for that, I would try to haggle for a B-Stock 809 or even 709.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Narfster (May 18, 2012)

Figured as much. What about the 809 though? That has a MSRP of $1100 so that should be replaced by an 818, correct? 

Newegg had some open box 809s (5) yesterday that I figured would still be available this morning. I was going to wait because I wanted to make sure the audyssey mic and full warranty would be included. Unfortunately, they were out of stock in the morning. However, I checked again 20 minutes ago and there was another one available. This time I jumped on it and I have the weekend to decide if it's the best course of action since it won't ship until Monday at the earliest. I was thinking I'd have to go with a Denon since 809s are out of stock most places that have good prices. Not that there's anything wrong with Denon, I just like the feature set of the Onkyos better. Though, Denon is a bit odd as well with a 1712 being a 7.1 while the updated 1713 is only 5.1 and has a higher MSRP. These 2013 model receivers sure are perplexing.

I'm going to try and contact Newegg for warranty and mic information as well as Onkyo for replacement questions, but if anyone knows the answer to any or all of those questions I would appreciate it. If the open box 809 does not have the mic with it where is a good place to purchase one?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Narfster said:


> Figured as much. What about the 809 though? That has a MSRP of $1100 so that should be replaced by an 818, correct?
> 
> Newegg had some open box 809s (5) yesterday that I figured would still be available this morning. I was going to wait because I wanted to make sure the audyssey mic and full warranty would be included. Unfortunately, they were out of stock in the morning. However, I checked again 20 minutes ago and there was another one available. This time I jumped on it and I have the weekend to decide if it's the best course of action since it won't ship until Monday at the earliest. I was thinking I'd have to go with a Denon since 809s are out of stock most places that have good prices. Not that there's anything wrong with Denon, I just like the feature set of the Onkyos better. Though, Denon is a bit odd as well with a 1712 being a 7.1 while the updated 1713 is only 5.1 and has a higher MSRP. These 2013 model receivers sure are perplexing.
> 
> I'm going to try and contact Newegg for warranty and mic information as well as Onkyo for replacement questions, but if anyone knows the answer to any or all of those questions I would appreciate it. If the open box 809 does not have the mic with it where is a good place to purchase one?


Hello,
Unlike Best Buy and many other retailers, Newegg only offers a 90 Day Warranty on Open Box AVR's. At least the last time I looked. I honestly do not understand why. Perhaps has to do with their low pricing. They are fine for buying brand new AVR's as they are an Authorized Dealer. However, Returns are a complete hassle and I am not even sure you can get your money back if simply not satisfied. 

And indeed if you purchased an 809 and it needs replacement, Onkyo would send you an 818. I got really lucky when my TX-NR3007 had a bizarre HDMI Board issue and went from a B-Stock 3007 to an A-Stock 3008. Was supposed to get a B-Stock 3008, but Onkyo did not have any in their inventory and I had experienced a nightmare with their Authorized Service Center 60 Miles away from me so they had mercy on me. Would still had been stoked to get a B-Stock 3008 just to have XT32/SubEQ HT.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Narfster (May 18, 2012)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Unlike Best Buy and many other retailers, Newegg only offers a 90 Day Warranty on Open Box AVR's. At least the last time I looked. I honestly do not understand why. Perhaps has to do with their low pricing. They are fine for buying brand new AVR's as they are an Authorized Dealer. However, Returns are a complete hassle and I am not even sure you can get your money back if simply not satisfied.


This isn't good. Oh and their return policy on open box is only 30 days now 

I called Newegg and the guy I talked with said there would be no manufacturer's warranty. The odd thing is that I later found a link (Item=N82E16882120155R) to an open box 708 they used to sell that mentions it came with a 1 year warranty from Onkyo, which I believe is the standard used warranty that Onkyo offers. However, all the open box x09 series from Newegg make no mention of the warranty and according to the guy I talked with have none. Wonder what happened between Newegg and Onkyo for the warranty to get dropped between the x08 and x09 series?

So now I've got to decide if I want to risk it or not. I figure even if I have to purchase a mic (found out shoponkyo carries them) and a warranty I'll still be ahead of any other price I could find for a used 809. The problem of course becomes finding a way of adding a warranty. Since Onkyo's extended warranty requires a valid current warranty I believe that is out. I think my only option is SquareTrade. Anyone have any experience with them? Is there a better option out there?

Well, anyways, thanks for the help so far, JJ.


----------



## zheka (Jun 11, 2010)

So there is no SubEQ in NR818 which maybe the reason why the MSRP is so low.
On the bright side they offer digital xover for biamping which maybe godsend feature for some.

I am personally glad i decided to go with 4311


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I have not read anywhere that SubEQ HT is not included on the 818. Did you come across this somewhere perhaps? Onkyo and others do not list SubEQ HT on the Features List on the XT32 AVR/SSP's that have been released and have all had SubEQ. I would be shocked if the 818 did not have it.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## zheka (Jun 11, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I have not read anywhere that SubEQ HT is not included on the 818. Did you come across this somewhere perhaps? Onkyo and others do not list SubEQ HT on the Features List on the XT32 AVR/SSP's that have been released and have all had SubEQ. I would be shocked if the 818 did not have it.
> Cheers,
> JJ


No SubEQ HT, the same output for both sub outs.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=22033813#post22033813


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Wow. I have been speculating for some time that the 2 features would eventually be split up, but did not realize it would happen on the 818. That really makes a big difference as SubEQ HT offers almost the identical experience to the $800 standalone SVS AS-EQ1. That definitely takes away a great deal of the luster off this Model to me. Still better than MultEQ XT on the 809 for the Loudspeakers by a large margin and the Subwoofer for that matter, but what SubEQ HT does is truly fantastic and I regret that 818 Owners will not get to experience it. That being said, SubEQ HT is really special for those using Dual Subwoofers so if only using 1, it would not diminish my excitement as much.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Narfster (May 18, 2012)

Good news, everyone! I called Onkyo and asked them if they offer a warranty on open box items from Newegg and was told they consider them refurbished so they come with a 1 year warranty! I'm much more at ease now.

As for the 818 not having SubEQ HT that is indeed disappointing. I'll only be running one subwoofer and I doubt I'll get a second so I wouldn't even be able to make use of it, but it's still disappointing.


----------



## zheka (Jun 11, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Wow. I have been speculating for some time that the 2 features would eventually be split up, but did not realize it would happen on the 818. That really makes a big difference as SubEQ HT offers almost the identical experience to the $800 standalone SVS AS-EQ1. That definitely takes away a great deal of the luster off this Model to me. Still better than MultEQ XT on the 809 for the Loudspeakers by a large margin and the Subwoofer for that matter, but what SubEQ HT does is truly fantastic and I regret that 818 Owners will not get to experience it. That being said, SubEQ HT is really special for those using Dual Subwoofers so if only using 1, it would not diminish my excitement as much.
> Cheers,
> JJ


I finally had time to try SubEQ HT with my 4311 last week. It turned out to be huge disappointment. Ended up going back to a single sub output connection and Geddes multi sub set up.
Granted mine is a difficult room with concrete walls and floor and pretty bad dimensions and the subs are not identical, but the fact remains - sometimes results with SubEQ are worse than without.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

zheka said:


> I finally had time to try SubEQ HT with my 4311 last week. It turned out to be huge disappointment. Ended up going back to a single sub output connection and Geddes multi sub set up.
> Granted mine is a difficult room with concrete walls and floor and pretty bad dimensions and the subs are not identical, but the fact remains - sometimes results with SubEQ are worse than without.


Interesting. You are honestly the first person I know of to be disappointed as it is pretty much identical to the SVS $800 Standalone SubEQ. 
J


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

zheka said:


> I finally had time to try SubEQ HT with my 4311 last week. It turned out to be huge disappointment. Ended up going back to a single sub output connection and Geddes multi sub set up.
> Granted mine is a difficult room with concrete walls and floor and pretty bad dimensions and the subs are not identical, but the fact remains - sometimes results with SubEQ are worse than without.


Interesting; I've heard people complain about room correction changing the sound of their mains in stereo, but most people really like correction in the low frequencies/for subwoofers. I use a flat setting for stereo, but I keep the sub's eq settings.


----------



## zheka (Jun 11, 2010)

wgmontgomery said:


> Interesting; I've heard people complain about room correction changing the sound of their mains in stereo, but most people really like correction in the low frequencies/for subwoofers. I use a flat setting for stereo, but I keep the sub's eq settings.


I do use audyssey for EQing subs. But I connect all my subs to a single output effectively forgoing the SubEQ HT capabilities (level and phase matching for two sub outputs). In my room I get better results using Geddes approach - the most powful sub (CS-18.2) upfront with the mains and two others (Epik Legneds) spread throughout the room at lower volume level and limited frequency range and then EQed with audyssey as single unit.


----------

